# superpump 250 or no shotgun



## DylanNC (Dec 25, 2006)

I dont know which of the two to get, i have heard that they are both better than no-xplode so I want to use one of them. Also, how good is size on by the same company gaspari nutrition?


----------



## Allnatural (Dec 25, 2006)

I like no shotgun!


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 27, 2006)

Superpump 250, stronger blend, than no shotgun, the NO SHOTGUN, has redlines touch, which is pretty hard to keep up with but Superpump is a great product, you should call the companies, and ask for a free sample, you MAY have to pay the shipping costs tho.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 27, 2006)

sp250 and no xpldoe is the SAME crap lol....


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 27, 2006)

They are the same thing only superpump 250 has a bigger blend, noxplode is aakrg combo


----------



## MAC33 (Dec 29, 2006)

NO Shotgun by far. I have used no-xplode, SuperPump 250, and NO Shotgun. Superpump was better than no-xplode but tasted horrible. NO Shotgun is just amazing. It's got a nice ingredient layout and the inclusion of the Redline energy components gives you that push of energy to start working out and finish every set. But that is just me... those are just my personal oppinions from my personal experience with the above-mentioned products. Everyone's body reacts differently to what it ingests. Hope this somehow helps


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 31, 2006)

Super Pump250 Has all three types of Arginine, so I still think thats the best, let alone the flavors are amazing, NO SHOTGUN tastes like shit, but it gets you a kick, theyre both sweet supps.


----------



## joecseko (Mar 15, 2009)

*NO knowledge of ANTHING!*



dontsurfonmytur said:


> sp250 and no xpldoe is the SAME crap lol....



Wow, so you have absolutely no idea WHAT you're talking about. You could have saved these guys some reading and said that! SP 250 was in fact far better than NO explode. Based on the Tyrosine, better creatine matrix AND other factors that improve assimilation.

I used Superpump 250 exclusively for a long time. When Gaspari came out with SP 250, it was great. Bad economy and cheaping WAY out has made SP total GARBAGE. This product from VPX is not only WAY better than SP, but the effects are more far reaching (don't believe Rich when he says all he did was back off on the magnesium. He's NOT in the habit of telling the truth, and ONLY cares about money now!). NO shotgun still has more components to increase mental accuity, muscle volume (especially the BETTER creatine the RG would rape you for with Size On). NO shotgun is FAR superior based on the label alone. Add the fact that any of these slimes can claim anything on the label and the FDA won't confirm or deny (Halodrol WAS a steroid, and he knew it), NO shotgun smokes all of these novelty NO precursors.

Oh, Rich will feature you on his Website, and endorse you, too. Except that';s a lie, as well!

Farewell Gaspari Pseudo-trition!


----------



## CORUM (Mar 15, 2009)

about NO's what about Plasma Jet? I was thinking of using that


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 16, 2009)

joecseko said:


> Wow, so you have absolutely no idea WHAT you're talking about. You could have saved these guys some reading and said that! SP 250 was in fact far better than NO explode. Based on the Tyrosine, better creatine matrix AND other factors that improve assimilation.
> 
> I used Superpump 250 exclusively for a long time. When Gaspari came out with SP 250, it was great. Bad economy and cheaping WAY out has made SP total GARBAGE. This product from VPX is not only WAY better than SP, but the effects are more far reaching (don't believe Rich when he says all he did was back off on the magnesium. He's NOT in the habit of telling the truth, and ONLY cares about money now!). NO shotgun still has more components to increase mental accuity, muscle volume (especially the BETTER creatine the RG would rape you for with Size On). NO shotgun is FAR superior based on the label alone. Add the fact that any of these slimes can claim anything on the label and the FDA won't confirm or deny (Halodrol WAS a steroid, and he knew it), NO shotgun smokes all of these novelty NO precursors.
> 
> ...



Calm down...you're talking about a two year old conversation.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 16, 2009)

. happened to me once.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

I used SP. For some reason, it gave me the shits.


----------



## Scoooter (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd give No shotgun the nod for pick me up energy because at the full dose that amount gets me jittery.  Tried the original, V2 but not the V3.

I'd give the nod to sp250 for pump.

Taste doesn't bother me for either one, but I am taking the shotgun at 1/2 dose at full dose its sicky sweet.

I usually drink the no shotgun intrawork out and the have only tried a sample of sp250 which was took 40 min before wo.

Can't go wrong with either one both solid products just depends how you react.  For me No shotgun was energy and sp250 was pump.


----------



## achamp1121 (Apr 21, 2009)

superpump 250 is the best way to go.


----------

